# Steroscopic HDR and 3D Rendering



## Wyjid (May 18, 2008)

Stereoscopic HDR and 3D rendering

It was a very grey and rainy day today so i sat down to do some editing. i've mucked around with a couple HRD shots but never really liked them that much cause they rarely look just as your eye sees. so i got to thinking: how does my eye see? In stereo of course! the brain is the most powerful image processing tool out there so i figured i'd let it do the work. I also tried some 3D stuff from around my room. 

Sit back about 3 or 4 feet from your screen. cross your eyes and merge the two images together, focus... and... voila, instant merge to HRD and or 3D rendering. i want to try this on some huge landscapes but it's not nice out today. i hate never getting a real sense of space in a vista ov the mountains. this may help. 
PS: this could give you a headache, but if you can focus the results are spectacular.

1






2





3






if you think this is cool i'd like to see what you guys can come up with. post them here.


----------



## Wyjid (May 19, 2008)

Can no one do this?


----------



## Parkerman (May 19, 2008)

Well, uhh... not really? 

Like... you cant focus with crossed eyes... atleast i cant.. so, its just a blurry glob of stuff.


----------



## Wyjid (May 19, 2008)

hmm. that's disappointing. my sister can't either. when i do it, i get it completely crisp, the best detail of each exposure  , and a totaly 3D true to life teapot. this is sad. i wish you could see it.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, I can't do it. I can cross my eyes so the pics merge, but I can't focus with crossed eyes. Well, you're right about one thing: It gave me a headache!  I must say that the slightly blurred image that I can make out does looks good.


----------



## Parkerman (May 19, 2008)

Holy crap.. I actually did it.. And i have no F'in clue how to explain how to do it... That was kinda surreal.


*edit*
Like, i was able to cross my eyes to just about the right point then it just kinda locked into place.. then from there i could concentrate on the center image and it would come into focus. 

Its just like a stereograph though.


----------



## Wyjid (May 19, 2008)

Success!!! it gets easier with practice. then you can actually examine the image and engoy it.


----------



## Parkerman (May 19, 2008)

Wyjid said:


> Success!!! it gets easier with practice. then you can actually examine the image and engoy it.




Yea, I dont think there is a way to explain how to do it.. lol.

I couldnt do it on the 2nd one though.. no matter how hard i tried.


----------



## pm63 (May 19, 2008)

I too cannot focus when crossed


----------



## saltface (May 19, 2008)

I tried to focus on a pen to cross my eyes... the images still didn't line up right.


----------



## abraxas (May 19, 2008)

pretty cool.  I like the teapot the most.  I messed with something like this a few years ago. Made a tripod mount to slide the camera over the distance  between the eyes for each shot.

You try anything with 3d sunglasses yet?

Tip: Sometimes it helps to put your finger between the two shots and focus on it while moving it back toward your eyes until the two images make one in the center, then move your finger away.


----------



## Arch (May 19, 2008)

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54538


----------



## RebelChick (May 19, 2008)

I totally did it Kudos to you! THATS AWESOME!


----------



## ntbbc6 (May 20, 2008)

OMG!!! How do you do this? I would love to try it. Is there a tutorial somewhere or are you just magic?


----------



## Wyjid (May 20, 2008)

not hard. just take two images ant slightlydif angles (the width of your eyes). the put them next to eachother. make sure you put each on the proper side so when you cross your eyes they look at the proper image. for the HDR one both images are from the same angle. but you could do one that was 3D and HDR. Or Colour and Black and white, or any other combo you can think of.


----------



## yellowjeep (May 20, 2008)

holy crap. thats pretty insane. nice job


----------



## SoMa (May 22, 2008)

Freakin Awesome!!!! somehow i hurt my neck trying though! ha


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 22, 2008)

doesn't work me


----------



## Geno (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretty good.  It's like those magic eye books.  I like the teapot the best.


----------



## beato (Jun 3, 2008)

f this i cant do it


----------



## lessthan3. (Jun 3, 2008)

the only one that works for me is the last one


----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 3, 2008)

That's freakin awesome! It took me a couple of minutes but I got it! :sillysmi:


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 4, 2008)

Yagh! I still can't do it! I think I've lost my ability to cross my eyes properly, and now I'm dizzy. Curse you! 

Still, great shots. I just want to know what they truly look like.


----------



## tedE (Jun 5, 2008)

this sucks! i want to see it so badly but it won't work for me! i've been crossing my eyes for about an hour, kind of have a headache now. i know i'm missing out god dammit!


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 6, 2008)

I was skeptical, but then it happened within, like, 5 seconds.

I like the teapot too, but those branches _really_ jump out at you.

Nice work!

Jon


----------

